# raleigh royal any good?



## sparkyman (8 Dec 2008)

http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b591s20p1576&rs=gb

Would you buy this bike to do Jogle on??? looking for a replacment for my raleigh urban I currently use.


Sparkyman


----------



## bigjim (8 Dec 2008)

Why would you even think about spending that amount of money on a bike for one trip? It really is not about the bike. I am sure that any properly maintained bike that fits you properly is more than capable of completing the journey. I have a £600 tourer and an old 18spd £20 MTB [amongst others] and I would not hesitate about using either bike for a tour.

Jim


----------



## vernon (8 Dec 2008)

bigjim said:


> Why would you even think about spending that amount of money on a bike for one trip? It really is not about the bike. I am sure that any properly maintained bike that fits you properly is more than capable of completing the journey. I have a £600 tourer and an old 18spd £20 MTB [amongst others] and I would not hesitate about using either bike for a tour.
> 
> Jim



I'd certainly hesitate to use my £500 MTB for LEJOG when I've got a £200 tourer (amongst others) to hand. There's limited heel clearance when using panniers on the MTB and the riding position is less than ideal for 100km per day not to mention the drag of the tyres even when they are slicks. I certainly feel fresher after a day on my tourer than I did when I fitted my MTB with slicks for road riding.

It is possible to use any bike for LEJOG but some are more up to the job than others in terms of comfort.

The OP didn't mention what he intends to do post LEJOG but it might be fair to assume that he'll be using the bike afterwards. It's a great excuse to get a new bike....


----------



## sparkyman (9 Dec 2008)

I intend doing more touring if I survive this one (and the misses lets me ) The bike i have is A Raleigh urban 2 its a hybrid a good bike but not a propper touring bike and seeinfg as i am facing 10 or so days in the saddle I thought it would be a good idea to get the right sort of bike.

Sparkyman


----------



## peejay78 (9 Dec 2008)

well, if you believe the copy, then i'd say it's a "great value, versatile touring bike. Ideal bike for Lands End to John O Groats".


----------



## spandex (9 Dec 2008)

They can not even get the seat and the back rack on right in there promo pic


----------



## mickle (9 Dec 2008)

sparkyman said:


> http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b591s20p1576&rs=gb
> 
> Would you buy this bike to do Jogle on??? looking for a replacment for my raleigh urban I currently use.
> 
> ...



I looked at one today, it's a nice bike. To be fair Raleigh have upped their game, consolidated their range and appear to have resolved some of the quality control issues in their bikes.


----------



## Royalrider (22 Dec 2008)

It certainly was a good bike!. Can't comment on the new models but I have a Royal from 1980 which I was riding regularly up to a few weeks ago. My Amazon has taken over from it. It was arguably the top of their touring range along with the Randonneur. 
It would certainly do light weight touring, thats what it was designed for, and is light enough and comfortable enough to do 100+ miles in a day unladen after your LeJog adventure( which I have done on it, not regularly though!!) I only changed because the wheels were the old 27 x 1 1/4 and the gears 10 speed with friction changers. It was going to be expensive to modify it to modern standards and I simply fancied a Van Nicholas Amazon. If the modern one is anything like the old one you will have no problems and loads of enjoyment.


----------



## willem (26 Dec 2008)

Raleigh are now little more than a name badge, so do not think that this has much to do with the Raleigh you knew. The first question to ask is what other riding you will want to do afterwards: loaded touring with camping gear, long distance tarmac riding at a somewhat elevated speed (i.e. audax), semi off road, or commuting?
In my view Thorn have the nicest range of touring bikes in the UK, but there are a few alternatives. Have a look at their site (www.sjscycles.com) to see what types of bike one can choose from, and for what types of riding. These bikes have good price performance ratios if you refrain from too many upgrades, and they have no hidden weak spots like shitty wheels and tyres, crappy el cheapo bottom brackets or headsets, brakes that are more cosmetic than real etc.
A decent second hand Dawes Galaxy with drops could be a budget alternative.
Enjoy the ride,
Willem


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Dec 2008)

sparkyman;503159][url]http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b591s20p1576&rs=gb[/url][/quote][/FONT][quote=sparkyman said:


> Would you buy this bike to do Jogle on??? looking for a replacment for my raleigh urban I currently use.
> 
> 
> Sparkyman



Many Van Nicholas Amazon riders like 'Royalrider' above have come from a Dawes Galaxy/Raleigh Randonneur/Royal background, especially the owners who had them back when they were built in Birmingham and Raleigh special products respectively. 






Van Nicholas Amazon


As for the current Raleigh Royal and Dawes Galaxy range, although the frames are no longer made in the UK and arguably not to the same standard that they once were, are still set up to do the same style of riding that they always have done; that is comfortable long distance touring potentially carrying front and rear panniers. 

I have worked in the Cycle trade for over twenty three years, Raleigh Royal and Dawes Galaxy frames may not be the hand built frames they once were, but the position in the market and more importantly the pricing structure is not the same either, it is quite common that the Royal/Randonneur/Galaxy riders as were are now buying bikes like the Van Nicholas Amazon, as for some riders it is bikes like these (click to link to a post listing other bikes you may also find of interest) that now enjoy the position in the market that the relevant Raleigh and Dawes models once had.

However; if the modern versions of the Raleigh and Dawes models are what the potential customer has as a budget, then they are well worth considering. They may have changed direction and now offer a touring bike range nearer the budget end of the market; so like for like they are not, but this new position in the market and more important the equivalent pricing structure means they still represent good value and indeed are a valid consideration.







Raleigh Royal








Raleigh Urban 22

You say a replacement for the Raleigh 22, why, is it worn out? I ask because you could ride Lejog on that bike if need be, I have cycled that tour, amongst others as you can see below myself, there is often someone who uses a hybrid bike like yours, (Click that link and scroll down to see a picture of "Louisa and Dan, Landes de Gascony Regional Park" Dan is on a Dawes bike, set up like the Raleigh Urban) if speed is not of the essence then it is indeed a viable option, depending on which model you have it should be able to take guards, pannier rack(s) and carry a heavy load if necessary. 

For sure a more classic mile eating efficient touring bike would for many be the preferred choice.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## sparkyman (29 Dec 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I have added arack and butterfly bars to my Urban (model 2) and intend to do some long runs to test it out on some distance runs.

Sparkyman


----------

